# Weight scale



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone know where we could look for a decent used weight scale for our boer/percentage goats? We wouldn't need anything more than 300lbs. 
I'm just not sure. I've checked craigslist.
Would prefer something that can be stowed away, and taken out to use when we need it.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have any scale or scale repair companies in your area?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

there was someone on here suggesting how they bought the parts to a scale for a lil over $200. I'll go search and edit my message in a sec.

I went and bought that setup because I had actually looked at the company's website a number of years ago.

Hubby built the platform and we hooked it up. Pretty easy to do and I was surprised at how accurate it is. Love that I went ahead and got it. Now I keep track of my animals weight instead of always guessing. And no more lifting up stinky bucks onto a bathroom scale.

Here is the url http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/scale-kit-success-125464/ . It was Tenacross who posted about this.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.palletscales.net/livestock_scales.htm this is where i bought mine..$315 for new and includes shipping..but there are cheaper ones too..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I went to the other topic that Tenacross started, and asked how I could convert it into a portable scale that I can bring in and stow away when not being used.
Issue is our barn is small, there is just no where to put a scale. I was thinking something I can set on a flat piece of OSB, and plug in with the extension cord.

Honestly, it might be out of the budget, though, but worth looking into. 
I will check to see if there are any scale places near us. A large dog scale would work fine too. I do remember seeing one somewhere once, lightly used for $75. 
We're getting ready to have our roof reshingled, and have so many other things we plan to do, need to get, I wish $$ grew on trees lol


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You can always check ebay to, although shipping may be outrageous. I just use a weight tape for my goats, it isn't always accurate but gives a good estimate. Of course since your kids are showing you probably want to have more of an exact weight so you know if you need to increase their feed to get them to the right weight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ptgoats45 said:


> You can always check ebay to, although shipping may be outrageous. I just use a weight tape for my goats, it isn't always accurate but gives a good estimate. Of course since your kids are showing you probably want to have more of an exact weight so you know if you need to increase their feed to get them to the right weight.


Thanks, I hear ya on shipping. I haven't had a chance to look yet, will after the kids are in bed and have more time to look.
Sadly, the weight tapes are useless to us IMO. They are just off by way too much. Last time I used it, I found out it was like 20lbs. off. 
There is a measurement we've tried to use, but still it can be a guessing game. I really want to know exact weights when we are weighing our adult does, and when the kids are too heavy to pick up and put on a house scale.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeffers has this one....hmmm...225lbs. I wonder if it would be worth it or should I look for something with more weight capacity? I think our does average around 150-180lbs. at most.
http://www.jefferspet.com/large-digital-pet-scale/p/8A-L1/

It would definitely be closer to my price range, and free freigh shipping.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Jeffers has this one....hmmm...225lbs. I wonder if it would be worth it or should I look for something with more weight capacity? I think our does average around 150-180lbs. at most.
> http://www.jefferspet.com/large-digital-pet-scale/p/8A-L1/
> 
> It would definitely be closer to my price range, and free freigh shipping.


I'd think it would work as long as you don't have a grown or large buck. Most does shouldn't be over 200lbs.

I might have to order one myself!

Right now I'm using a formula where you measure add, multiple and divide... I forget exactly what it is


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> t
> Hubby built the platform and we hooked it up. Pretty easy to do and I was surprised at how accurate it is. Love that I went ahead and got it. Now I keep track of my animals weight instead of always guessing. And no more lifting up stinky bucks onto a bathroom scale..


Ha! Cool to hear it worked out for you. I use mine quite a bit. Not every
day or anything, but there are times it really comes in handy. I'm 
sometimes shocked what my goats weigh if I haven't weighed them lately.
I weighed a couple of my pregnant does the other day... 225 and 215.
I should weigh them again now that they kidded.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'd think it would work as long as you don't have a grown or large buck. Most does shouldn't be over 200lbs.
> 
> I might have to order one myself!
> 
> Right now I'm using a formula where you measure add, multiple and divide... I forget exactly what it is


Thanks Dani! I am going to show it to my husband tomorrow and see if
he'll go ahead and order it for me while it's on sale <I'm broke until my next payment comes in lol>.

I think we may be doing the same math equasion I think its:
heart girth x heart girth x body length divided by 300 =

It works decently on kids, but I always have to add 10 to it. For the does I feel it is way off  I know it was way off for our buck last year, it said he was 80lbs, took him to the vet and he was 101lbs.

The scale is so necessary, even for our lil backyard herd. I'm so afraid of under or overdosing our goats with meds and wormers.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

My goat mentor got this scale: http://www.petedge.com/product/Total-Pet-Health-Stainless-Steel-Vet-Scales/55310.uts. She got the large one and got a great deal, I work at PetEdge and we had one come back as a return - it had never even been opened but the box was trashed so we would not be able to ship it again so it was in the "bargain room" of our outlet store for 1/2 price. Anyway, she loves it and she has a huge herd.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes that's the formula I use. I use it on wethers without a problem. I know it is off on my doethough. It had her at 110 and I know she's more than that


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

If you have a vet near you they can do the weighing. I know it is a PIA to take them in but that way you do not have to have a scale yourself. Mine does not charge for just a weighin as the vet tecks can handle it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

cybercat said:


> If you have a vet near you they can do the weighing. I know it is a PIA to take them in but that way you do not have to have a scale yourself. Mine does not charge for just a weighin as the vet tecks can handle it.


Thanks, and that's a great idea. It wouldn't work for us. We want to be able to weigh whenever we worm or medicate, and weigh kids as they are starting to get pretty heavy. 
If we just had a few small goats, it wouldn't be a big deal, and using the vet's scale would be ideal.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.jefferspet.com/large-digital-pet-scale/p/8A-L1/ Here is the one I'll be getting soon. Great price, includes shipping.


----------

